# Just for fun share your color diluted horses. :-)



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Ok so I'm bored and I noticed people enjoyed sharing their dun horses so I'd decided I'd expand to other cool colors . So share your creme's: palomino, buckskin, double creme's: Perlino, cremello, champagnes, pearls, duns, silvers or horses with a combination of those genes. Pics of cool things your color dilution gene changes like eye color, dorals, etc are also would be nice to share. And if you want to share your other horse babies that's fine too . Feel free to share a bit about them if you want. 

Here's mine:
Jackpot the Dunskin a very stout 9 month old. He's the biggest 9 month old I've ever had. Lol









































Joy palomino (Docs Golden Joy). She is ten years old and working on learning to sort cattle and lil bit of barrel racing.
















































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly

Good god! I like your palamino even more int that side shot. That girls got a butt!







My grade gelding doesn't know what color he is, pics just don't show it, bit in summer he's black or purple. No seriously purple, maybe black cherry. Turns gray in winter. And will fade in and out of black.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Phly said:


> Good god! I like your palamino even more int that side shot. That girls got a butt!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you! I love her hind end as well. And what's great is she passed it on to her colt Jet. . I love big powerful hind quarters on horses. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016

My favorite picture of my cremello, Garzo. From back in the summer


----------



## Nightside

I've got a gold cream champagne named Thunder. His eyes are a greenish/amber color. 






























Hard to get pictures of him that show his very pale cream color!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Very beautiful horses guys keep them coming 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fadedbluejean

peppy, your jackpot is sutch a cutie i really like him& i love your palomino to
this is my golden buckskin, macey


----------



## Phly

I like the dappling (is that the right word? Or even a word? Lol)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Phly said:


> I like the dappling (is that the right word? Or even a word? Lol)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes that is correct dappling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EthanQ

Mr. Buckaroo's first ride a few weeks ago after recovering from his year long injury


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

fadedbluejean said:


> peppy, your jackpot is sutch a cutie i really like him& i love your palomino to
> this is my golden buckskin, macey


Thank you so much. What a beautiful buckskin I love the dapples. Jackpot has a lil bit of dappling on his neck shoulders and hindquarters. But not as much a your beautiful buckskin.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

EthanQ said:


> Mr. Buckaroo's first ride a few weeks ago after recovering from his year long injury
> 
> 
> 
> He looks great Ethan! My paint pepper was lame for a year as well so I know what your going through. PS I like the way you ride him that's what I like to do bareback with a halter.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
Click to expand...


----------



## GracielaGata

*Here's my Snoty girl*

Anything where I can show off my girl, I am game. 

The first one is her best impression of a moose. 
2nd one is from the summer. 
3rd one is her in all her dapply goodness right before a post-ride bath . 
4th, showing her Miami pride, no matter how crummy they are doing.
5th, Sonata doing her best impression of a dog, evidently. I was batting around a badminton birdie and she decided she had to lay right there at my feet. 
K, that is all for now.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Beautiful horse I love her coloring!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GracielaGata

Thanks, me too! She has a wonderful sweet and sane personality and mind to go with it, too! She is only 3 and a half, and just had to have 3+ months off from riding due to surgery for a bone chip in her leg... We finally got to ride this weekend, and she was as good and normal as she always is... just not quite so slow, since there was so much to see, so much to do!


----------



## Nixalba

I'm always for sharing photos of my Appies!

This is Ryder, I co-own him with my friend. He is a Buckskin leopard app.

Ryder by Nix Alba, on Flickr

and this is my mare, Lacey. She is obviously palomino.

Autumn is coming by Nix Alba, on Flickr


----------



## GracielaGata

Ohhh The Appy is purdy! Mine is half Appy... but only has one spot, a beauty mark on her neck. Pretty horses!


----------



## Lockwood

Here is my Digby.
Either a buckskin or possible champagne amber.


----------



## GracielaGata

I remember seeing his eyes in another thread! Pretty boy! Is it possible for him to not be buckskin with his dark colored tips and socks? I don't know much about horse colors- but he has wonderful eyes!


----------



## verona1016

GracielaGata said:


> I remember seeing his eyes in another thread! Pretty boy! Is it possible for him to not be buckskin with his dark colored tips and socks? I don't know much about horse colors- but he has wonderful eyes!


The champagne gene is dilution gene distinct from the cream gene (which is responsible for buckskin & palomino) that can produce similar colors. They can be hard to tell apart from far away, but up close they can be distinguished by things such as hazel eyes & freckled skin (which the cream gene does not cause). The "champagne version" of buckskin is called amber champagne, and the palomino version is called gold champagne. Champagne also shows up in black horses (creating the color 'classic champagne') whereas cream does not show up on a black coat.

Some more reading: Champagne gene - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## GracielaGata

verona1016 said:


> The champagne gene is dilution gene distinct from the cream gene (which is responsible for buckskin & palomino) that can produce similar colors. They can be hard to tell apart from far away, but up close they can be distinguished by things such as hazel eyes & freckled skin (which the cream gene does not cause). The "champagne version" of buckskin is called amber champagne, and the palomino version is called gold champagne. Champagne also shows up in black horses (creating the color 'classic champagne') whereas cream does not show up on a black coat.
> 
> Some more reading: Champagne gene - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Verona- so this means that an amber champagne has black points like a buckskin then? I didn't know that! I didn't know there as a champ. version of buckskin- pretty cool.


----------



## Lockwood

GracielaGata said:


> I remember seeing his eyes in another thread! Pretty boy! Is it possible for him to not be buckskin with his dark colored tips and socks? I don't know much about horse colors- but he has wonderful eyes!


Thanks!
Yes, what Verone1016 said.  
I'm still learning myself, but it seems that buckskin does not make green or light amber eyes like the one pictured.
(The other eye is typical amber color mixed with blue.)
While in a picture his points look black, they are more of a dark chocolate to light chocolate and he has a lot of red in his mane and tail.
No speckles on his skin though, so he is a bit of a quirky quandry.  

After the holidays I will probably have him tested because I'm so curious myself.


----------



## GracielaGata

So his points are true black, not just faded? That is cool! 
For my mare they get a bit faded to reddish, and she has tons of reddish in her mane and tail... I had just assumed it was all due to sun fade. 
You would be testing for the amber/champagne gene, I assume? By skin speckles, I assume you mean dapples? I think that is just dependent on specific horses? Tho everyone seems to say too that the healthier the horse, the more you get, but that being in sun 24/7, the dapples might fade. But I don't have a clue!


----------



## Nightside

Skin freckles mean skin freckles, pink skin dotted with spots, everywhere you can find bare skin. If you look at my boy you'd be able to see the freckles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Nightside said:


> Skin freckles mean skin freckles, pink skin dotted with spots, everywhere you can find bare skin. If you look at my boy you'd be able to see the freckles.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Palominos have skin mottling on thier body without being champagne though. But usually thier face will have all grey skin unless there is a white marking. I'm not sure about buckskins I wouldn't be surprised if they did as well. I kinda wanna check out jackpots skin now lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

Here is a good example of what I mean by skin freckles and on an amber champagne. To my knowledge all champagnes have the freckles on face/genitals, even those with dark points.

Amber
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lockwood

GracielaGata said:


> So his points are true black, not just faded? That is cool!
> For my mare they get a bit faded to reddish, and she has tons of reddish in her mane and tail... I had just assumed it was all due to sun fade.
> You would be testing for the amber/champagne gene, I assume? By skin speckles, I assume you mean dapples? I think that is just dependent on specific horses? Tho everyone seems to say too that the healthier the horse, the more you get, but that being in sun 24/7, the dapples might fade. But I don't have a clue!


LOL....no his points are not true black, at least to the naked eye they don't look to be. 
They appear very faded and/or chocolate in color. 
He does get dapples, lots of them and he even has a few white spots, but as mentioned... the skin freckles associated with Champagne... is something he does not have.
Most people believe dapples are a sign of good health and some colors seem to show the dapple more than others.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr

Here is ours...

Jasper Buckskin QH









Rango Buckskin QH

















Scarlet Palomino QH Mare


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Wow beautiful horses!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GracielaGata

Those are beautiful!!! Buttermilk buckskins are my favorite ones of them.


----------



## stingerscricket

WOW gorgeous horses! Fadedbluejean I am in love with Macey..stunning! Here's my mare, Jacquelines Honey. The picture lighting really alters her color sometimes, but she is a buttermilk buckskin with dark brown points, mane, and tail. She has leg barring and a faint stripe that may or may not be a true dorsal, won't know until I get her tested..


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

stingerscricket said:


> WOW gorgeous horses! Fadedbluejean I am in love with Macey..stunning! Here's my mare, Jacquelines Honey. The picture lighting really alters her color sometimes, but she is a buttermilk buckskin with dark brown points, mane, and tail. She has leg barring and a faint stripe that may or may not be a true dorsal, won't know until I get her tested..


beautiful horse that pic really looks like leg baring i wouldn't be surprised if she was actually and dunskin. Got a picture of her dorsal?


----------



## GracielaGata

Oh she is another pretty one!!


----------



## stingerscricket

The first picture is her slicked out in the summer and the second is in the winter..like her coloring though, the lighting of the picture really affects how faint her stripe is..there's a long thread "what color is my horse?" that people debated if she was a dunskin or not and the responses were split half and half.


----------



## Chiilaa

Definitely a dunskin IMO.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

I agree definitely dunskin see how the dorsal stripe is carried down into the tail. Also the backs of her legs have no black my dunskin jets legs are exactly the same he just has the leg bars on the back of his legs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Look at my dunskin colt on the top of the first page 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MLBarsHoney

*ML Bars Honey*

Here's my buckskin mare ML Bars Honey, and beautiful horses everyone! I love buckskins


----------



## stingerscricket

But look at this picture, really looks like countershading to me there..and just for fun, here's a picture of my mare and ML Bars Honey, the buckskin buddies  I like big butts and I cannot lie!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

stingerscricket said:


> But look at this picture, really looks like countershading to me there..and just for fun, here's a picture of my mare and ML Bars Honey, the buckskin buddies  I like big butts and I cannot lie!


It's just lighter cause she's double diluted jackpots dun stripe is very light as well towards his withers you really have to look close to see it. I have zero doubt in my mind your mare is a dunskin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Her coloring, her light but pronounced dorsal, the way the stripe is continued down the tail, and the very pronounced leg baring. Congratulations stinger you have a dunskin. You can say that with confindence I assure you there's no need to get her tested IMO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Also her dam is a red dun to confirm that she inherited dun in the first place.


----------



## PunksTank

OOOOoooohhhh such pretty horses everyone!!

I just gotta share my silver pony! I believe he's a silver dapple bay, but not sure if he's sooty too or not?


























The reason I think he could be sooty is all those dapples and what looks like a really fuzzy dorsal stripe (very faded and wide) and he has Giraffe legs!! xD


----------



## Chiilaa

PT - I think he is actually a brown based silver rather than a bay base. That would explain the "sootiness", as well as why his legs stay so dark. In a pony, I would expect silver bay to present as far closer in looks to a flaxen chestnut than he does.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

PunksTank said:


> OOOOoooohhhh such pretty horses everyone!!
> 
> I just gotta share my silver pony! I believe he's a silver dapple bay, but not sure if he's sooty too or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I think he could be sooty is all those dapples and what looks like a really fuzzy dorsal stripe (very faded and wide) and he has Giraffe legs!! xD


OMG he is adorable.


----------



## PunksTank

Chiilaa said:


> PT - I think he is actually a brown based silver rather than a bay base. That would explain the "sootiness", as well as why his legs stay so dark. In a pony, I would expect silver bay to present as far closer in looks to a flaxen chestnut than he does.


Oh maybe that's it! But then what color is this horse, she's one of our rescues I always assumed she was a silver brown:
















Her creepy eye


----------



## GracielaGata

She looks like a doll! Such a sweet face... All these buckskins make me drool- they are so pretty!


----------



## Chiilaa

PT she looks silver black to me. The tricky part is that silver does dilute the body hair as well as the mane and tail, so black becomes a very chocolate colour.


----------



## MLBarsHoney

stingerscricket said:


> But look at this picture, really looks like countershading to me there..and just for fun, here's a picture of my mare and ML Bars Honey, the buckskin buddies  I like big butts and I cannot lie!


Big butts are the best! haha oooohh what pretty horses you have there, may i buy them from you?


----------



## Roperchick

Heres my boy Charlie!


----------



## GracielaGata

Roperchick said:


> Heres my boy Charlie!
> 
> Charlie is beautiful! A palomino right?


----------



## Roperchick

GracielaGata said:


> Charlie is beautiful! A palomino right?


yeppers! thanks its hard to tell sometimes. these pics are like the only 2 times in the last 6 years that hes been clean! lol


----------



## GracielaGata

Roperchick said:


> yeppers! thanks its hard to tell sometimes. these pics are like the only 2 times in the last 6 years that hes been clean! lol


His color is wonderful. 
We used to have a super golden palomino with a really bright mane and tail, but with some dark in it, and some dark spots on her hips and legs.. sooty, maybe? I don't know enough about palomino color to know. But I love the intensely colored pallys! 
Speaking of dirt- that is a nice thing I have noticed about buttermilk buckskins- until she gets mega matted-muddy, it all blends in! I had a friend with a lighter based appy who was constantly cleaning- not me, brush lightly and hop on!


----------



## Aiya

Simon, my smokey brown CSHA(WB/TB) gelding


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Pretty coloring!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

This was my previous stallion, Prospect Avenue Gold...aka Sunny. The colts are the last 2 he produced for us before we gelded him and sold the broodmares. The colt on the left, Rocket, turned out to be golden palomino, while Charger, on the right, stayed a very, very light palomino.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Pretty horses I love palomino's!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Customcanines

Such beautiful horses! Here's a picture of my Nibbles on her second birthday. She's a sooty palmino -when she's not a "Muddy" palomino. :lol:


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Very lovely!


----------



## Breezy2011

Here is my Black coming 2 year old quarter horse Breeze. I know a lot of you have seen her in a lot of other threads, but I love showing her off!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Here's "mine" first is Bonnie, 12 year old cremello, second is Bonnie's 4 1/2 year old pally mare Cheyenne and third is Bonnie's 18 month old pally filly Tequila.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

What beautiful girls!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Thanks!  They're all sweet too and love kids. Tequila is a brat at times but what youngster isn't lol? :lol:


----------



## haviris

Magic, palomino (Dad's horse),








Casino, bay dun (former horse)








Kyurem, red dun








Gypsy, grulla








And Quest, buckskin dun


----------



## Merlot

This is my boy Zephyr
(for those of you who have not already met him on his threads in breeding ;-))







What I would like, is for any of you with buckskin horses to show me your foal photos with the photos of them as adults - this is so I can compare colours and take a guess as to what exactly colour buckskin Zephyr might end up as ;-)


----------



## Captain Evil

stingerscricket said:


> I like big butts and I cannot lie!


So does my husband, thank God! Beautiful horses guys! Amazing variation in those buckskins & duns.


----------



## PonyPainter

Chocolate Silver Dapple....


----------



## kctop72

Ok, here's our fluffy girl Apache!

This was in Augst...









And this was just the other day in all her fluffy and fuziness!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

PonyPainter said:


> Chocolate Silver Dapple....


Gorgeous horses everyone! and ummmm if this one comes up missing, it wasn't me! :lol:

Here's my solid bred Paint, Sandie, my little Buckskin Beauty


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

kctop72 said:


> Ok, here's our fluffy girl Apache!
> 
> This was in Augst...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was just the other day in all her fluffy and fuziness!


Wow Kctop72 she has gotten big since the summer!

Pony painter I love that silver dapple very pretty coloring definitely not something you see often

Harvis I love how half of Gypsy's face is white thats a neat marking 

Merlot I told you this earlier on your post but Zephyr is adorable!

Hoofprints that is a lovely buckskin!


----------



## AnnaLover

Here's Juno, my buckskin AQHA long yearling.
His many colors throughout his life:


----------



## AnnaLover

... and Moose, my red dun (DNA tested) grade long yearling.
His many colors:


----------



## Faceman

Two of my Araloosas - Chili, 14.3 palomino, on the right, and my personal riding horse Casper the goofball on the left, 16.0 palomino leopard Araloosa. Those are my son and grandson, VERY inexperienced riders, goofing around. It was the first time my grandson had been on a horse, and he was petrified...











Chili, on the right, is actually Casper's sire, and although Casper is 11 now, he still follows daddy around. Casper was definitely a goofy looking foal...here he is on the day he was born with his momma, a big Jokers Monte bred varnish Appy...


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Anna I love your Buckskin he is very handsome not only his color but I like his build too. 

Faceman I love casper's markings, I've never seen a palomino appy in real life. Very cool.


----------



## TexasBlaze

My 6 year old red roan AQHA mare Rosie. She's on her way to becoming a reining horse right now!


----------



## Merlot

Anna thank you so much for posting photos of your gorgeous buckskin in varying stages - this has helped me figure out what I might expect colour-wise from my boy Zephyr who is the same colour as Juno was as a foal. Cheers


----------



## AnnaLover

Merlot said:


> Anna thank you so much for posting photos of your gorgeous buckskin in varying stages - this has helped me figure out what I might expect colour-wise from my boy Zephyr who is the same colour as Juno was as a foal. Cheers


Not a problem! I figured that I had enough pictures of him that I could probably help! 
It was a real surprise when he went from his quite literally white winter coat into his rich gold summer coat! Unfortunately the gold was bleached throughout the summer in the intense AZ sun..


----------



## kctop72

Yeah pbr...she has gotten big, especially in width!!!!


----------



## kctop72

Got a question for y'all buckskin owners. My little filly is very dar around her eyes. She looks like she's got blak eyebrows, is this normal in the seasonal, color changing process? I took some pictures but there kinda dark..... and a little fuzzy because she wanted to roll around in her new stall shavings!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Hard to tell it could just be dark winter hair. It's for sure her hair and not her black skin right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoundPen

Anna-- if moose goes missing I might have him... I love him! And beautiful horses everyone.


----------



## kctop72

yeah, it's hair. I'm gonna try and get some better pics of her this weekend. It looks like she's wearing goggles or something, it so cute!


----------



## Trouble4yaPaint

this is my palomino mare, blaze


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Palomino for me. This is Jazz 


















http://i1262.photobucket.com/albums/ii615/horsecrazygirl4ever/IMG_1790.jpg[/IMG

he is standing on a hill.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

whoops didn't notice the picture didn't come up here it is


----------



## Merlot

Mother and daughter from our herd....quarter horses. beautiful colour in summer bit washed out in winter. :shock:


----------



## Crescent

Merlot you must get those two mixed up! they all look alike! in the summer when they have fly masks on I bet they look like identical twins!!! They are soo cute!


----------



## Merlot

They are very similar Crescent but I have to say we don't have to use fly masks here  Lucky us!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Took some new pictures of Jackpot my Dunskin today in all his winter fuzziness. He was following me around while I was mending fence today guess he thought he should supervise. Stout lil guy for only 10 months old though he seems to be staring to enter into a gangly stage of growth


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Wow Kctop72 she has gotten big since the summer!
> 
> Pony painter I love that silver dapple very pretty coloring definitely not something you see often
> 
> Harvis I love how half of Gypsy's face is white thats a neat marking
> 
> Merlot I told you this earlier on your post but Zephyr is adorable!
> 
> Hoofprints that is a lovely buckskin!


Thanks! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image

Molly, 26 year old golden palomino AQHA mare. 










Image, 7 year old buckskin Appendix Quarter Horse gelding. (Molly's last colt)










Tribulation, Smokey brown Thoroughbred filly. Hijinx, Palomino Thoroughbred colt. 


















Lyric, 6 year old dun Quarter Pony. One of our rescues, about to head to her new home tomorrow too!


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm

@ New_Image: Those guys a beautiful! I love the dun pony, glad hes going to a new home!!

@ PeppyBarrelRacing: Your guy makes me want a Dunskin!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

SunnyMeadeFarm said:


> @ New_Image: Those guys a beautiful! I love the dun pony, glad hes going to a new home!!
> 
> @ PeppyBarrelRacing: Your guy makes me want a Dunskin!


Thanks! He is such a cutie I always wanted a dun and a buckskin I never thought I'd get both in one horse. I'm so glad I came across him on Craigslist.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Thanks! He is such a cutie I always wanted a dun and a buckskin I never thought I'd get both in one horse. I'm so glad I came across him on Craigslist.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lol! was lucky indeed!


----------



## Ladycelia

*Hope you don't mind a hinny in the horse thread...*

Sybil was listed by her previous owner as a buckskin, but to my eye, she shows more dun markings. But she's got the crazy two-toned mane, dark in the middle, and the same color as her coat on the outer edges. Full dorsal stripe and withers bar, plus tiger stripes at the knees.

Here are a couple of pics. The first is a current shot, taken a couple of weeks ago. The bottom one is from early December, when I bought her.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Ladycelia said:


> Sybil was listed by her previous owner as a buckskin, but to my eye, she shows more dun markings. But she's got the crazy two-toned mane, dark in the middle, and the same color as her coat on the outer edges. Full dorsal stripe and withers bar, plus tiger stripes at the knees.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics. The first is a current shot, taken a couple of weeks ago. The bottom one is from early December, when I bought her.


Definitely has the donkey dun markings!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

Dusty, my dunalino Dusty Mulder, sire is Sandunit Two Peppy, who is a dunalino, and sired by Dun It With A Twist, who is also a dunalino. And of course he is sired by Hollywood Dunit, and we all know about his stripes

He's 4 and just reached 14 hands XD Foundation bred and as agile as a cat, he may not be built like the "ideal" quarter horse, but trainers have been DROOLING over him!


----------



## stingerscricket

What a pretty boy! I'd sure be proud to own him if i were you Mango!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MLBarsHoney

OMYGOSH MangoRox is that horse for sale??!! HE IS STUNNING ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!!! By far the prettiest dunalino i've seen.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Mango your only two hours away from me but if he comes up missing I didn't do it ! Beautiful Dunalino!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

You guys have NO idea how much it means to have somebody call him pretty D I have had judges sigh when they walk up to him in halter, give me a dirt look then walk away without hardly looking him over. Thank you so much, he's my little buddy!)

Every show I go to, people ask me how my yearling is doing...ouch. Lol he has gone through some pretty awkward stages! Just a late bloomer is all. His 3/4 brother is a year younger and a over a hand taller.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Ah don't take those halter judges hate to heart they expect your horse to have a big massive body on tiny fine bones and feet so its navicular by the time it's five. Your horse will be useable and is pretty colored to boot! But yeah he's short my coming two year old and him are the same height. There's still some growing time left but he may not get much bigger.

Question how can he have a brother that is 3/4th's?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

These are Foundation QH judges so they are supposed to judge different, but there will be politics wherever you go. Sure, Dusty isn't 1500 pounds, but his legs are correct and has great feet. He has an ugly neck, but soft eyes. Doesn't bother me a whole lot, I'm not really competitive in halter anyways thanks! Maybe the judges are just blinded by the zebra stripes 

I get that question a lot

Lance is his brother. Dusty's dam, is the dam of Lance's dam. They have the same sire...it's confusing xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

MangoRoX87 said:


> These are Foundation QH judges so they are supposed to judge different, but there will be politics wherever you go. Sure, Dusty isn't 1500 pounds, but his legs are correct and has great feet. He has an ugly neck, but soft eyes. Doesn't bother me a whole lot, I'm not really competitive in halter anyways thanks! Maybe the judges are just blinded by the zebra stripes
> 
> I get that question a lot
> 
> Lance is his brother. Dusty's dam, is the dam of Lance's dam. They have the same sire...it's confusing xD
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha interesting lol! That is confusing! I think your right they get blinded by the awesome zebra stripes! They are just jealous lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Love looking at all the duns, buckskins, and so on...

I have a question, I put 30 days on this 4 year old gelding. He was out of a big blk/wht paint/percheron stallion, and his dam was 1/4 Saddlebred and 3/4 QH (sorrel or chestnut, I can't remember). He was a dream to ride. But what would you call his coloring?










He was a big boy, at around 16.2 hh









A far away pic









Here is his half sister, who is out of a QH stud


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Either brown or bay with pangre I'm not sure from the photos but that's my guess. You can always make a thread about him I bet chiilaa and Posiedon would know for sure but I think with black bred to chestnut you can only get bay/brown black or sorrel. 

EDIT: looking again he kinda has that brownskin (brown + cream) look to him so maybe the sire had a hidden cream gene since it doesn't show on black.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Thanks! I know pretty much nothing about color genetics. I did buy a little book called Horse Colour Explained, by Jeanette Gower. It's an incredible book, but most of the types and and types 2s all went right over my head. LOL!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Cremello trying to look like a tobiano, he's been rolling for all he's worth!


----------



## Beatrice9

My dapple grey QH. He get's a lot of brown in him during the fall/winter.


----------



## Beatrice9

GallopingGuitarist said:


> Love looking at all the duns, buckskins, and so on...
> 
> I have a question, I put 30 days on this 4 year old gelding. He was out of a big blk/wht paint/percheron stallion, and his dam was 1/4 Saddlebred and 3/4 QH (sorrel or chestnut, I can't remember). He was a dream to ride. But what would you call his coloring?


Hahaha, I LOVE the picture of her sneaking some grass!


----------



## verona1016

GallopingGuitarist said:


> I have a question, I put 30 days on this 4 year old gelding. He was out of a big blk/wht paint/percheron stallion, and his dam was 1/4 Saddlebred and 3/4 QH (sorrel or chestnut, I can't remember). He was a dream to ride. But what would you call his coloring?


I'm thinking he's brownskin also. If not brownskin, then just regular brown


----------



## horsegirlalex

Nixalba said:


> I'm always for sharing photos of my Appies!
> 
> This is Ryder, I co-own him with my friend. He is a Buckskin leopard app.
> 
> Ryder by Nix Alba, on Flickr
> 
> and this is my mare, Lacey. She is obviously palomino.
> 
> Autumn is coming by Nix Alba, on Flickr


OMG like stooooopp!!! D

I AM DYING OVER HERE AT HOW BEAUTIFUL RYDER'S COLOURING IS!
he is on gorgeous baby <3

and your horse now....... SIMPLY STUNNING!! i want them both! shipe them to me now ok??


----------



## Nightside

There is Thunder again, after a few hours of scrubbing today!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Elizabethan87 said:


> Hahaha, I LOVE the picture of her sneaking some grass!


This was actually her first ride. My brother felt like breaking her, so he did. My family did the 'buy a weanling for the kid' thing... more than once.. And I don't agree with most of what my family does and doesn't do with horses. This horse was my sister's horse (my sister is now 11 the horse is 3). She couldn't handle Golda, so Zeke (who is 13 and has a bit more horse experience) broke her. 

I had never heard of a brownskin. That's cool! Sonny had that bit of lighter creamy color. He was one of the neatest paints I've seen!


----------



## amp23

My boy, Hunter! Going by what the dentist says rather than the previous owner, he's about to turn 25. We've always believed he was a palomino, but recently we've started wondering if he's actually a dunalino. He has a dorsal stripe and a lot of black in his tail, as well as the red highlights in his mane and tail... What do you guys think?

10/26/12
02/12/11
08/31/12
1/13/13


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Got any pictures of his dorsal and a close pic of his legs? I'm curious to see of he has dun factor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23

You can kinda see in the last picture that he does have the stripe, but I haven't noticed any barring on his legs. Is that something that can fade with age?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

They don't have to have the baring and it can be hard to see on a pally. For me it's hard to confirm the dorsal without a good photo. Do you have a shot taken from behind him. Here's my dunskins's dorsal to compare to yours. Are the edges of the dorsal crisp or messy?

















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23

Ahhh. I'll have to get a good picture of his stripe and his tail. The middle of it has a lot of black in it


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Yeah definitely get a pic we can tell. I edited my post look at Jackpots Dun Dorsal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23

His stripe is not that wide, but it's there. Currently he's clipped and I don't think you can see it now, but I'm gonna look through my pictures to see if I can find one.


----------



## amp23

First picture: 10/26/12
Second picture: 01/08/11 ignore girl on left lol... His butt is barely in there! You can also see how grayish his tail looks from the black hairs
Third picture: 09/13/11 excuse his legs being so far apart haha.. but you can see how dark his body gets
Fourth picture: 11/17/12


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

From those pictures it looks to be just sooty caused dorsal the edges are smudgy. That's probably why he has so many black hairs in is tail/mane and why his body color is so dark.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW

I have a palomino filly. I think she has the sooty and the pangare gene. And I'm guessing that she's a sabino too. 


Her eyes are not really brown, but they have a dark grayish tone.









Her mane is gray. 









Countershading dorsal stripe.









Dark ear tips. 










And dapples! And as you can see, gray mane, white tale. 










When she did shed her babyfuzz, her coat got really dark.


----------



## kctop72

Here's an updated pic of our little girl, who is not very little anymore. She's starting to shed out and I'm seeing so sooty in her face, I think You can also see the line on her back with all that hair and the dapples!

Peppy, you got an updated pic of Jackpot?


----------



## KellySearson

We have a smoky black tobiano stallion and he has thrown the cream gene 3 out of 3 times so far! Love the dilutes!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Well if course I have updated jackpot pics !!!!!!
He is still hairy though I but its time to worm everybody again. Planning on taking more when it's not rainy. I'm going to catch him and brush him good and get better pics of everybody.

























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

KellySearson said:


> We have a smoky black tobiano stallion and he has thrown the cream gene 3 out of 3 times so far! Love the dilutes!


Feel free to post pics we'd love to see him 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Also isn't jackpot a chunk of a colt he is huge for his age. He's going to be a tank of a horse. He's almost caught up to Jet who is 9 months older! He seems to be in an awkward growth spurt stage too. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KellySearson

Here you go, Peppy Barrel Racer!
The first photo is Killian, our stallion. 
Second is his first foal, Keegan, a smoky black solid.
Third is his second foal, Rowan, a buckskin splash sabino.
And last is his third foal and first filly, Lily, a smoky black tobiano.

Killian's 5th foal is due the end of May and is a full sibling to Keegan and Lily. Can't wait!


----------



## kctop72

How big is he now peppy?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

OMG Kelly, Your babies are beautiful!!! I love the Buckskin!!!!!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Wow what gorgeous horses!!! Gypsy's look so beautiful I've never seen one in real life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

kctop72 said:


> How big is he now peppy?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You know it's been awhile since I measured him. I'll take the measuring stick to both the colts when I go feed in a bit 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Double post whoops!!!


----------



## dlpark2

I have a cremello and a gray. My mare is a cremello named Nilla and my gray is named Blue....


----------



## Roperchick

Well...new pics if my pali guy haha

He's 7 in these now!


----------



## KellySearson

Well, Oklahoma is pretty far for a visit to see the Gypsies, but if you are ever in the west central Ohio area, let me know!


----------



## cowgirl4753

I will post some up later today when I get home. Nice looking horses guys!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

KellySearson said:


> Well, Oklahoma is pretty far for a visit to see the Gypsies, but if you are ever in the west central Ohio area, let me know!


If I ever come to Ohio I'll definitely get in touch with you I'd love to see some gypsy horses!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

kctop72 said:


> How big is he now peppy?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I measured the colts Jackpot is a huge yearling 13.2 hands high 54 inches!!! Anyone else ever had a QH yearling that big? And Jet is 14 HH but he is 18 months old .
Took some pics while I was there. 
























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Peppy, Ms. Apache is now 13hh. Sje haz grown so much since we got her....tall, round and wide
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

kctop72 said:


> Peppy, Ms. Apache is now 13hh. Sje haz grown so much since we got her....tall, round and wide
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How old is apache she is so cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72

Not quite sure but I think around 16 months.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

peppy, Charlie was 14.2 at 1. And topped out at 16.3 by 4. And he was out of a 14hh mare lol

I think Jackpot is gonna be Biiig


----------



## cowgirl4753

Pic of my mare I took today, any name suggestions would be great as I currently just call her Maremare lol









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753

And my graying dunalino with sooty ( as per the experts ;-) lol)









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

cowgirl4753 said:


> Pic of my mare I took today, any name suggestions would be great as I currently just call her Maremare lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I love her build like big motor on the back! You barrel racing her? As for the name I have a hard time coming up with them myself. My pally has a human name Joy. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Roperchick said:


> peppy, Charlie was 14.2 at 1. And topped out at 16.3 by 4. And he was out of a 14hh mare lol
> 
> I think Jackpot is gonna be Biiig


I think your right he's gonna be a big boy. I did not think he was going to be when I first got him. But after he was healed up and got good nutrition he has shot up like crazy. People think he is the same age a Jet because he is so big. But if you look closely you can tell the difference in physical maturity. I wish I knew his parentage he seems to be out of nice horses. But the people I got him from saved him from an auction he was beaten up by other horses, cut all over, swollen, and starved. I'm so glad those people took pith on him ans saved him. I feel so lucky to have found him as well. And holy cow 16.3 is a big horse! People always complain about getting on pepper my 16 hand paint. You need a step stool for your horse lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> I love her build like big motor on the back! You barrel racing her? As for the name I have a hard time coming up with them myself. My pally has a human name Joy. Lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes I barrel race her, just started last fall, I tried to upload video of her yesterday but couldnt get it to work. I'm not very technologically advanced 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers

My buckskin tobiano mare, who is due to foal any day now.

First one is her just before my daughter rode her in a local horse show(got a blue ribbon btw)
Second is my daughter practice riding her around the barn lot
Third is her just after a ride and waiting to be cleaned up


----------



## PalominoBuck

*My new Perlino Quarter Horse*

My new Perlino Quarter Horse gelding. I just bought him today. He looks a little creamy in winter coat, but white as snow in the summer. Great bloodline, more on that later. 
I haven't picked out a name for Him yet.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Maybe it's just the pictures but he looks cremello not Perlino. He doesn't have that Perlino hue. Out of curiosity what color were his parents? If you don't mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PalominoBuck

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Maybe it's just the pictures but he looks cremello not Perlino. He doesn't have that Perlino hue. Out of curiosity what color were his parents? If you don't mind.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It is the pictures, I think. I looked up the difference between Cremmello and Perlino and he seems Perlino in person. I will ask about his parents.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nixalba

Perlino and cremello CAN look very similar. The only true way to be sure would be to know the parent's colours and, of course, colour testing.

Usually, though perlino has a darker hue but sometimes they can be quite light. I'd be interested to know his parents colours as well.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

I doubt we need to color test him if we have better pics we can tell if her is Perlino for sure or not. There are subtle differences btw the two. Like I said may just be the pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PalominoBuck

Nixalba said:


> Perlino and cremello CAN look very similar. The only true way to be sure would be to know the parent's colours and, of course, colour testing.
> 
> Usually, though perlino has a darker hue but sometimes they can be quite light. I'd be interested to know his parents colours as well.


I will try to find out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PalominoBuck

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> I doubt we need to color test him if we have better pics we can tell if her is Perlino for sure or not. There are subtle differences btw the two. Like I said may just be the pictures.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No problem, I will ask.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Okay let us know I love a good color mystery. Regardless it's a beautiful horse! Also I just realized you are a him not a her. Apologies habit 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PalominoBuck

That's ok.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Took a couple pics of Jackpot today, he's getting really light colored. 
























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jenni101

Here's my 'sooty dunalino?' QH gelding, Chex. His color is pretty neat


----------



## cowgirl4753

Jenni101 said:


> Here's my 'sooty dunalino?' QH gelding, Chex. His color is pretty neat


Awesome reminds me a bit of my boy who is a dunalino with sooty
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Some new Jackpot the dunskin pics he's amost shed off still has some more to go though. But I'm excited after his coat was in terrible shape last year after all he went through it seems a lot of the old injuries have gotten regular hair and have disappeared and his dun factor has darkened this year and he's gotten more dun factor which wasn't there last summer. This year he has shoulder shadowing which I love, also darker face masking and cobwebbing! Heres some new pics he is 14 months old now and a tall 13.2 HH. You guys should definitely post some updated pic of your horses shed off!!!


----------



## phoquess

I just got my first horse, he's a palomino with a blanket pattern. (Well, I say he's my first horse... but I'm pretty sure he's a puppy dog in a horse costume! He's just got that puppy dog personality...) I loooove his coloring.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

phoquess said:


> I just got my first horse, he's a palomino with a blanket pattern. (Well, I say he's my first horse... but I'm pretty sure he's a puppy dog in a horse costume! He's just got that puppy dog personality...) I loooove his coloring.


Beautiful I love palomino appy's!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue Smoke

These are both horses I used to own. Buckskin AQHA gelding (yearling in this photo)









Dun AQHA mare.


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar

Zanzibar, Perlino TWH / QH.










He needs a serious bath. 














































My sister sang his lullaby, El Paso by Marty Robbins. 



















"That's enough pictures, Katie."

Awww... ok.


----------



## verona1016

Updated photos of Garzo 

Very excited about doing groundwork.









"Hey, come back and take me to my stall! My dinner's waiting!"


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing

Garzo is so handsome^^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar

verona1016 said:


> Updated photos of Garzo
> 
> Very excited about doing groundwork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey, come back and take me to my stall! My dinner's waiting!"




Hmm... I'll give you Zanzibar for Garzo. :lol:


----------



## verona1016

KatieAndZanzibar said:


> Hmm... I'll give you Zanzibar for Garzo. :lol:


lol, no thanks, I spent a long time looking for a short horse 



Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Garzo is so handsome^^^
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks, I think so too, but I may be a little biased ;-)


----------



## phoquess

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Beautiful I love palomino appy's!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you! I'm pretty fond of him myself. Whenever he acts up, my trainer just says, "It's a good thing you're pretty!"


----------



## haviris

5 year old perlino quarter horse,

































And yearling buckskin dun Paint,


----------



## Merlot

New Image I've said it before and I'll say it again - your horse Image is one of the most beautiful horses I've ever seen - just divine!
Here's an update of Zephyr in his Winter coat - he is almost 7 months old now!


----------

